# Can you wear black shoes with cream or beige pants and a navy blazer?



## nick777 (May 31, 2007)

Can you wear black shoes with cream or beige pants, a white or blue shirt and a navy blazer? Or only brown? What about suede derbys in taupe or tan or are they too casual?


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

See if this gives you the answer: https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2009/04/case-for-black-and-white-spectators.html

FWIW, I think black shoes look very smart with white pants, and I'm normally a fan of brown over black.

Sorry, I misread the question. I thought you were asking about cream/white pants.


----------



## jblaze (Oct 6, 2009)

While brown may look better (as in match the color scheme) I don't think you can really go wrong wearing black shoes with any reasonable outfit.


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

nick777 said:


> Can you wear black shoes with cream or beige pants, a white or blue shirt and a navy blazer? Or only brown? What about suede derbys in taupe or tan or are they too casual?


If it looks good to you, and makes you feel good, wear it.

Personally, I think brown shoes, or even suede derbies in tan (as you suggested) would be a better overall combination. I just find that brown and tan shoes flow better with beige/cream pants, i.e., create a smoother transition from pants to shoes, than black shoes would.

My two cents...


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

nick777 said:


> Can you wear black shoes with cream or beige pants...


No, you may not.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

riyadh552 said:


> ...brown and tan shoes flow better with beige/cream pants, i.e., create a smoother transition from pants to shoes, than black shoes would...


Any that's why you don't mix the color groups.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Black and cream mix and match just fine if you prefer black shoes over brown. After all you find few objecting to a cream colored tuxedo jacket worn with black pants and a black tie.

Cruiser


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe the upshot is that the poster needs to specify whether he's talking about cream *or* tan... since many posters here (including me) would treat them differently.


----------



## weckl (Jun 28, 2003)

Cruiser said:


> Black and cream mix and match just fine if you prefer black shoes over brown. After all you find few objecting to a cream colored tuxedo jacket worn with black pants and a black tie.
> 
> Cruiser


The difference in your scenario is that the tux pants are also black, so you have a standard black-and-white (or cream) tux. Nick's jacket is navy.

The black spectators would be too jarring in Nick's situation. Brown spectators would look much better, as they would look more summery and would compliment the navy jacket.

Looking at that photo with the black specs, I honestly can't imagine where one would wear that outfit. I'm sure even in the '50s it pushed the limit, but by modern standards, it looks bizarre.


----------



## Pundit (May 14, 2008)

Almost any color other than black would be better, brown, burgandy, mid tan, etc.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

NO! NO! And thrice NO I say unto thee!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Brown would look better with cream. You could get by wearing black with tan, though I tend to think brown works best with both colors.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Service Dress Blue Yankee*

In the US Navy, for officers and CPOs, the Service Dress Blue Yankee uniform replaces the dark trousers and black shoes of the Service Dress Blue uniform with the white trousers and shoes from the Service Dress White uniform. This variation is colloquially referred to as "salt and pepper."


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

weckl said:


> The difference in your scenario is that the tux pants are also black, so you have a standard black-and-white (or cream) tux. Nick's jacket is navy.
> 
> The black spectators would be too jarring in Nick's situation. Brown spectators would look much better


Keep in mind that I didn't say that black would look better than brown. With the cream colored jacket I would wear brown also, but that doesn't mean the black is a bad choice just because of the navy jacket. After all you probably see more men wearing black shoes with navy blazers than you see wearing brown shoes, particularly when wearing gray pants.

Cruiser


----------



## brettski (Dec 13, 2009)

I would say no to the black and ayes to the suede, it is a bit more casual but I think it looks great.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

One can where black shoes, but one shouldn't!!


----------

